# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Fustane nusërie

## _ZoGu_

Nje shoqja ime ka dasmen seshpejti ne Gusht dhe kemi ngelur duke ber shopping per fustanin e nuses, por hala ska zgjedhur se cilin preferon. Nejse nga nje koh aq e gjat duke ber shopping me ka hypur dicka qe as vet sdi ta spjegoj por kam ngelur duke kerkuar dhe ne internet fustane nusesh.Me kan pelqyer shum dhe thash te hap nje teme ku mund te postojme modele qe na pelqejne me shum.

----------


## _ZoGu_



----------


## StormAngel

Nuk eshte tek fustani puna, jo, tek nusja eshte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _ZoGu_

....................

----------


## _ZoGu_

> Nuk eshte tek fustani puna, jo, tek nusja eshte.



nc nc nc ti mendjen vec per keq e paske....ik pi pak uji more :P


Edhe fustanet me ngjyre jan te bukur. Mund ta ndrosh mbas dasmes, dmth mbase ke veshur fustanin e bardhe dhe ne darke mund ta veshesh nje me ngjyre.

----------


## _ZoGu_

> Po po
> 
> ose te marish pak me teper se dy...psh nqs i ndron nuset 
> lool


uaaa sdashke fare ti....nje para oborrit dhe tjetren mbrapa  :perqeshje:

----------


## _ZoGu_

Ajo e mesit eshte e treta ne radhe, po pret ne dhome.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Fustani i pare eshte e Oleg Cassinit, te cilit ia kam pare fustanet rastesisht 
ne NY bashke me Kaltersine. Ngjesheshim pas xhamit ne mes te te ftohtit dhe 
shanim fustanet... lol. Mgjs ketij ia pelqej shume si vellon edhe fustanin me 
french lace dhe rrip. Edhe modelja... easy on the eye.  :shkelje syri: 

I dyti, the ever perennial umpire waist... dreamy! Me pelqen silueta. Dicka te 
tille besoj do kem dhe une.

I treti, me pelqejne fustanet e nuseve te shkurtra. Te shkurtra i thencin nen 
gju, por me pelqejne. Po kjo modelja s'ka fare gjoks qe ta mbushi tamam kete fustanin.

----------


## helene

mah , mua me pelqejne fustanet me ngjyra, jo te bardha :ngerdheshje: 
 edhe ato sa me larg tradicionaleve  :sarkastik:

----------


## helene

Keto (sorry se dal cike nga tema ZOGU :ngerdheshje:  ) jane fustanet tradicionale te Japonise dhe Indise   :kryqezohen:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Nuk eshte tek fustani puna, jo, tek nusja eshte.


 :shkelje syri:  ky/kjo e ka kap tamom.

Mua me pelqen fustani i Julia Roberts ne "Runaway Bride." Teme e bukur Zogu.

My best friend's wedding. They have 3 kids now.   :Lulja3:

----------


## eliza

waw i love all the dresses, me pelqen shume dhe stilet italiane qe vine te ngushta ne bel dhe me fal per shprehjen ne vithe  :pa dhembe:  , nganjere fustanet mund te jene te shkurter ose te gjate, nese e keni pare filmin the wedding planner me J.LO ne fund me pelqen se cfare ka veshur ajo, duke pare keto fotografi me bene ti pelqej te gjitha fustanet,  :i habitur!:  mjere une kur te me vije radha per tu martuar bobo kush zgjedh dot me tere keto mundesi lol   :sarkastik:

----------


## Dito

Edhe dajes i duhen nje pale brekushe te reja dhe nje xhumlek i ri se jom bo per faqe te zeze, pranoj edhe te perdorur. boni sevap per dajen tuj se ja u shperblen i modhi atje lart.

Dito.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ky fustan me duket i vecant, dhe me pelqen shume...mezi sa pres per martesen time   :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

dhe ky fustan shume i bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Rexhina, po enderron ceremoni kishtare ti, me qirinj, arkitekture gotike, dhe Gregorian chanting (lol)? Fustane poofy me bisht mbrapa per asoj ceremonish jane. I'm a sucker for tradition.

----------


## ChuChu

dasmat jane bere monotone, gjithandej ku shkon po njesoj i bejne po nje rutine ndjekin. une timen (nese) e dua te beje buje, te jete skandaloze, veshjet e te ftuarve do i bej me theme, sic do i ndaj dhe tavolinat. sa per veshjen time, nje pale cizme kaubojsh te kuqe te thyer, fustani i hapur nga mbrapa deri ku fillon ulluku....and the rest is yet to figure out.

Poshte: a wedding at a depth of 45 feet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexhina, po enderron ceremoni kishtare ti, me qirinj, arkitekture gotike, dhe Gregorian chanting (lol)? Fustane poofy me bisht mbrapa per asoj ceremonish jane. I'm a sucker for tradition.



gregorian chanting thote tjetra lol...actually qejfi do ma kishte ta kisha te tille ceremonin  :buzeqeshje: ...me pelqejn fustane poofy si  i kishin ne angli apo ne franc..that's why i love that era

----------


## selina_21

Shume te Bukura Jane Fustanet.




Eshte Shume Veshtire Me Vendos per Fustanin Qe Do Vesh.

----------


## diikush

> ky fustan me duket i vecant, dhe me pelqen shume...mezi sa pres per martesen time...


Mere ti fustanin se mos shitet, se martesen e gjen kollaj pastaj kur ke fustanin   :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Shiko kur te mos mbetet asnje goce beqare pa vene nga nje fustan te preferuar ne kete teme....  :shkelje syri:

----------

